# How to flash a new rom?



## kill00 (Mar 27, 2012)

So I rooted my .621 Droid X using the Milestone SBF with linux and rooted it using the zergrushv4. Then I installed a droid 2 bootstrap apk and with that went to recovery and installed a Miui rom. It's great, but I want to try other stuff.

On my old phone, I could just boot into recovery and flash the new .zip rom.

I was wondering if I wanted to flash a new rom, which recovery do I go to? Do I use the bootstrap again or do I go to the CWM recovery using miui's poweroff menu?

Thanks and sorry for being a noob

Also, I know I should use these roms only, http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21337-roms-multi-rom-thread-blur-based-roms-for-those-on-621604/


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

if your on a STOCK OR MODDED STOCK ROM, you use the BOOTSTRAP. if your on MIUI OR CM you use the POWER BUTTON.

try the aokp ics rom.. its really good.


----------



## kill00 (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks, just wondering, is the AOKP a blur-based rom?

Also, what does it mean to be on a 2-init? Is miui 2-init? What about blur-based roms?


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

kill00 said:


> Thanks, just wondering, is the AOKP a blur-based rom?
> 
> Also, what does it mean to be on a 2-init? Is miui 2-init? What about blur-based roms?


2nd init is a workaround to install different roms previously not able to be used on devices with locked bootloaders. These roms offer tons of customization at the cost of battery life. MIUI Is a 2nd init rom, a very sable rom. Blur-based roms are the most stable and offer excellent battery life compared to 2nd init. For example, I run VorteX (blur-based) and I can get 24 hours easy on a charge, with light/medium use, however, whenever I use MIUI, I can only get about 16 hours. As for Development, 2nd init is greatly supported, mainly in the newer ICS roms in Alpha and Beta Stage. 
If you want a stable ROM with excellent Battery life, I recommend Vortex or Liberty. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21337-roms-multi-rom-thread-blur-based-roms-for-those-on-621604/
If you want more customization, but still very stable, choose either MIUI.us DefXhttp://rootzwiki.com/topic/19646-miuius-defx-2012323/
or CM7 http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10191-updated-info-on-revnumbers-cm4dx-gbhdmi-out-1-battery-no-charge-led-fm-radio-charge-while-off/
There are also many ICS roms out now, like CM9, AOKP, Gummy, MIUI v4 to name a few, but I would stay away, for they are buggy. They are all 2nd init roms.

TLR: Blur roms are stable and have good battery, IE VorteX and Liberty, basically zero bugs, 100% stable
2nd-init offers more customization at the cost of battery life (IE MIUI, CM7, and all ICS ROMS) [ICS roms Camcorder and flash doesnt work, plus more]


----------

